# Good single disc mozart album?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Recs please and thank you.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

1 Sinfonia ("Le Nozze Di Figaro," K.492)	4:04
2 Alla Turca (Allegretto) (Sonata In A, K.331)	2:48
3 Rondo (Allegretto) ("Eine Kleine Nachtmusik," K.525)	3:59
4 Adagio (Clarinet Concerto In A, K.622)	7:28
5 Allegro Assai (Piano Concerto In A K.488)	8:00
6 Andante Cantabile (Violin Concerto In D, K.218) Cadenza - Joseph Joachim 6:45
7 Rondo (Horn Concerto In E Flat, K.495) Cadenza - Alan Civil 3:44
8 Molto Allegro (Symphony No.40 In G Minor, K.550)	7:43
9 Andate (Piano Concerto In C, K.467)	7:40
10 Rondeau (Tempo Di Menuetto) (Violin Concerto In A, K.219)	8:43
11 Rondo (Tempo Di Menuetto) (Flute Concerto In G, K.313)	7:47

I think this was my first major encounter with Mozart; I was like 8 at the time; I found it in my father's collection.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Mozart - Operas - Excerpts
The English Baroque Soloists - John Eliot Gardiner
=> 7 operas in 70 minutes.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71-+A6T8e4L._AC_SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41QSSReeRoL.jpg


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=sta...JA_enGB805GB805&hl=en-GB#imgrc=_JBOA_aMmy3eMM


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=uri...g&biw=1024&bih=653&dpr=2#imgrc=P3X4wf_gPGgFPM


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Norbert Brainen and Peter Schidlof (of Amadeus Quartet) with some English pickup orchestra in the Sinfonia Concertante, with Symphony No. 25 on flip side.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I saw one pairing of the Sinfonia Concertante K. 364 and the Clarinet Concerto (Szell conducting). It’s OOP, but maybe there’s another pairing of those two works.

Another pairing I saw was the Grand Partita with Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. (I assume this is for an introduction.)


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Piano Concertos C major KV 467 & c minor KV 491 - Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik, Clifford Curzon








Curzon's piano is so lyrical.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Hans Vonk/Staatskapelle Dresden Mozart 11 Overtures


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

To introduce Mozart's music to friends, just pick a "best of Mozart" "Favorite Mozart" "Essential Mozart" album on Amazon, or you could hand-pick some pieces and burn one yourself.
For collectors, hear are some of my favorite single discs in terms of performance and sound (each piece limited to one version):

Sacred:
Requiem Schreier Philips
Mass in C minor Marriner (1990s version) Philips
Coronation Mass Bruggen Philips

Orchestral:
Symphony 40,41 Bruggen Philips
Symphony 32,35,36 Gardiner Philips
Symphony 38,39 Gardiner Philips
Clarinet concerto, bassoon concerto, bassoon sonata Marriner Philips
Horn concertos bohm VPO DG
Piano concertos 20,24 Brendel Mackerras Philips
Piano concertos 27,10 etc Gilels Bohm DG
Piano concertos 8,9 Uchida Tate Philips
Sinfonia concertante etc Orpheus Chamber DG

Chamber/Solo:
Piano quartets Beaux Arts Trio Philips
Clarinet quintet etc Boston Symphony Chamber Philips
Clarinet trio etc James Levine DG
Eine Kleine Nachtmusik etc Orpheus Chamber DG
String quartets K515,516 Melos Quartet DG
Woodwind quintet etc schiff etc Decca
4 Violin sonatas Haskil Grumiaux Philips


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Mozart - Piano works
Zhu Xiao-Mei


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks all! It has been much appreciated.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks all! It has been much appreciated.


What did you buy in the end?


----------

